# Gunbroker Glock Mags!!



## NCTransplant (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=324471257

$600!!! What ban? How can there be Pre-ban if there is no ban.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Pre Ban? Probanly an advertisement gimmick. The price is for 5 mags. It's a no reserve bid so highest price takes it at the end of the bid period. The $600 is the buy it now price.

Don't know what the regular price of these mags is but a Taurus 45 mag runs around $35 locally.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They could be pre-ban, but they aren't collectors items.

http://www.ar15.com/archive/topic.html?b=8&f=9&t=431467


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

The government is buying up all ammo and ammo magazine clips and making it harder normal gun shops to keep up.

All departments of HHS, even SS admin and state department.

Part of the over all plan against gun owners. Stock up now if you can.

:yes:


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

They're probably just gen1 mags from before the 1994 ban


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*$120 per mag???? Thats insane in any language.:blink:*


----------



## Professor Rick (Mar 10, 2008)

I purchased a few from http://www.hotgunparts.com/servlet/the-174/GLOCK-Factory-Post-Ban/Detail last week for $60 (still a little high, but reasonable based on the times). 

They're out of stock now, but I would keep an eye on their site if you're looking.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought a glock 23 13 rnd for $35 on gunbroker last night new in the package....


----------

